
Antibiotic-resistant superbugs could be worse than Covid-19, writes professor - pslattery
https://onezero.medium.com/antibiotic-resistant-superbugs-could-be-worse-than-covid-19-a732bc3b944c
======
oehtXRwMkIs
It takes a crisis to cause big change in policy, I'm going to bet that we're
not going to be ready for this either. Until then antibiotics will be overused
because of how convenient they are. No way feeding of millions of livestock is
going to stop any time soon for example, that would cost too much. Until it
costs us everything as is happening now.

